# Rehabilitations and retrofitting of structures



## امين الزريقي (25 سبتمبر 2020)

السلام عليكم 

هذه مجموعة محاضرات اكاديمية في كتاب هندي المصدر.

المحاضرات تتعلق بموضوع ترميم واعادة تأهيل المنشآت.

https://www.iare.ac.in/sites/default/files/lecture_notes/IARE_RRS_Lecture_Notes_0.pdf


----------



## anass81 (6 نوفمبر 2020)

محاضرات مهمة
الموضوع يستحق التثبيت
بارك الله فيك مهندس أمين


----------



## امين الزريقي (10 نوفمبر 2020)

السلام عليكم 

هذا كتاب صادر عن سلاح المهندسين الامريكي ويشرح طرق التعامل مع عمليات اصلاح وترميم المنشآت الفولاذية (المعدنية) المستخدمة في الاغراض الهيدروليكية وتشمل خزانات المياه والسوائل الاخرى والمنشآت المتعلقة بالمنشآت المائية وهو بذلك يعتبر من المراجع المهمة والقليلة في هذا المجال اجو ان يكون مفيدا للمهتمين .



https://www.publications.usace.army.mil/Portals/76/Publications/EngineerManuals/EM_1110-2-6054.pdf




Inspection, Evaluation, and Repair 
of Hydraulic Steel Structures 
EM 1110-2-6054
1 December 2001
ENGINEER MANUAL


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 ديسمبر 2020)

يعرض هذا البحث المرفق للاضرار الي رافقت زلزال تشيلي الذي وقع في العام 2010 وكانت شدته 8.8 ويعرض بشكل خاص للاضرار التي تسبب بها الزلزال لعدد من الجسور وما رافقها من دوران للبنية العلوية superstructure وانفلات لمحامل هذده الجسور من مخدات مطاطية عن كراسي استنادها ويبث في الاعمال التي جرت من ترميم واصلاحات وتقويات وما نتج عن الخبرات المكتسبة من تعديل لكود الزلازل التشيلي.

ABSTRACT: The Chile Maule earthquake with magnitude 8.8 occurred off the coast of
the Maule Region of Chile on February 27, 2010. Several bridges were heavily damaged
by the strong shaking. Typical and important damage was the rotation and the unseating
of superstructures found at skewed bridges supported by rubber pad bearings. Based on
such damage experiences, the Chilean Seismic Standards for the Design of Bridges were
revised in June 2010. This paper presents the repair and retrofit of bridges damaged by
the 2010 Chile Maule earthquake with application of the New Seismic Standards.​


----------



## امين الزريقي (20 ديسمبر 2020)

[h=2]ترميم وصيانة المباني الأثرية والتاريخية[/h]
[FONT=&quot]يقدم هذا الكتاب دليلا شاملا لجميع اعمال الترميم للمباني التراثية بداية من الاعمال التحضيرية اللازمة للمشروع الى التقويات والتشطيبات والاعمال الصحية والكهربائية والخدمات الاخرى .[/FONT]




https://ia801405.us.archive.org/15/items/dalel-trmem/dalel-trmem.pdf


----------



## امين الزريقي (29 يناير 2021)

مرفق ثلاثة ملفات ذات علاقة بموضوع الترميم والتقوية للمنشآت القائمة.


----------



## AHMAD237 (7 فبراير 2021)

موضوع مهم و رائع لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## امين الزريقي (18 فبراير 2021)

اصلاح, حماية و كتم المباني الخرسانية 


Repair, Protection and Waterproofing of Concrete Structures


https://app.box.com/s/30fxieq2k9vjx3d9xayskl59jui8keoi


----------



## امين الزريقي (23 أبريل 2021)

تقييم وتأهيل المباني القائمة

دورة تدريبية من نقابة المهندسين السورية عبارة عن محاضرات من اعداد الاستاذ الشهير محمد كرامة بدورة رحمة الله عليه وقد جمع فيها المباديء النظرية والمسائل العملية والتقنية الخ بما يشكل مرجعا شاملا لكل ما يتعلق بأمور تقييم وتأهيل المباني القائمة وافضل الطرق للقيام بأعمال الترميم والاصلاح والتقوية ويقه هذا المرجع في 450 صفحة .


----------



## امين الزريقي (29 أبريل 2021)

REPAIR METHODS FOR PRESTRESSED CONCRETE GIRDERS

طرق اصلاح الروافد الخرسانية سابقة الاجهاد

هي الكلمة العربية المعجمية المقابلة لgirder


----------



## امين الزريقي (11 مايو 2021)

Criteria and Methodology for Restoration Mortars Compatible to the Historic Materials
معايير ومنهجية الترميم باستخدام الملاط المتوافق مع مواد بناء المباني التاريخية

يعتمد نجاح عمليات صيانة المباني التاريخية والقديم اجمالا على مدى توافق مواد الاصلاح وبالذات المواد الرابطة ذات الاساس الاسمنتي cement based binder materials مع مواد الانشاء المستخدمة في تلك المباني. هذا البحث المرفق يسلط الضوء على كافة النواحي المتعلقة بموضوع الصيانة واهمية مسألة التوافق هذه.


----------



## امين الزريقي (11 مايو 2021)

حفظ المباني التاريخية 

كتاب يحكي تجربة ودراسة عن المباني التراثية في مدينة المحرق البحرينية


----------



## امين الزريقي (7 يونيو 2021)

كتاب في ترميم واصلاح المنشآت الخرسانية وحمايتها من تسرب المياه.
كتاب باللغة الانجليزية


----------



## امين الزريقي (25 يونيو 2021)

Inspection, Evaluation, Rehabilitation, Maintenance and Retrofitting of Bridges


----------



## امين الزريقي (25 يونيو 2021)

Method statement for flexible pavement rehabilitation works


----------



## امين الزريقي (25 يونيو 2021)

Assignment #4 - Procedures for Maintenance and Rehabilitation of Bridges


----------



## امين الزريقي (2 يوليو 2021)

https://www.maine.gov/mdot/env/documents/fjwepr/FrankJWoodBrg2016PDR.pdf



تقرير عن عمليات الصيانة التي تمت على جسر فرانك وود 

Frank J. Wood في ولاية مين Maine في اقصى الشمال الامريكي.
انشيء هذا الجسر الحديدي في العام 1931, وتم ترميمه للمرة الاولى في العام 1985 وللمرة الثانية عام 2006. حاليا الجسر في حالة سيئة وتقرر الحد من استخدام الجسر بسبب انخفاض قدرته التحميلية وضعف الامان نتيجة سوء وضعه الانشائي. تم اجراء هذه الدراسة بهدف دراسة البدائل الممكنة وتتراوح ما بين المحافظة على الوضع الحالي بحيث لا يزيد سوءاً الى خيارات الترميم قريب المدى مع زيادة القدرة التحمياية وصولا الى خيارات الاستبدال الكامل للجسر.


----------



## امين الزريقي (16 يوليو 2021)

ARCHITECTURAL CONSERVATION 
الحفاظ على التراث المعماري


----------



## امين الزريقي (19 يوليو 2021)

Strengthening and Preserving Concrete Bridges using FRP Composites
تقدمة مختصرة حول تقوية وحفظ الجسور الخرسانية باستخدام المواد المركبة من الراتنجات المقواة بالالياف.


----------



## امين الزريقي (3 سبتمبر 2021)

الكتاب المرفق عبارة عن التقرير الصادر من احدى الجهات الهندسية في الولايات المتحدة حول اعمال الترميم والاصلاح التي اجريت لاحد الجسور.


----------



## امين الزريقي (3 سبتمبر 2021)

امين الزريقي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> هذه مجموعة محاضرات اكاديمية في كتاب هندي المصدر.
> 
> ...


وهذا مرجع هندي آخر دليل في مجال التدعيم الزلزالي للابنية _ المرجع المرفق عبارة عن النسخة الاولية التي طرحت للمناقشة ولكنها بلا شك مفيدة للدارسين واذا امكن الحصول على النسخة النهائية سيتم رفعها ان شاء الله. الدليل صادر عن المعهد الهندي للتكنولوجيا في مدراس.








22.86 MB file on MEGA







mega.nz


----------



## ف الامين (21 سبتمبر 2021)

Thanks Brother for that


----------



## امين الزريقي (27 سبتمبر 2021)

دراستان اكاديميتان حول اصلاح بعض جسور (كباري) الطريق الصحراوي في الاردن والمتضررة نتيجة لصدم الشاحنات المرتفعة . هذه الدراسات وجدتها على شبكة النت ولم يكن لدي اطلاع عليها في الواقع عندما شاركت في ايجاد حلول انشائية لاصلاح الوضع في تلك الجسور منذ حوالي سنتين او اكثر . عموما ساشرح الاعمال الفعلية التي تمت في مشاركة لاحقة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (5 أكتوبر 2021)

أمثلة تصميمية متقدمة في الترميم الرجعي الزلزالي للمنشآت

Advanced Design Examples of Seismic Retrofit of Structures
ملاحظة كلمة Retrofit التي اصبحت دارجة في اللغة الانجليزية هي كلمة منحولة من الكلمتين التاليتين 
Retroactive & Refit والكلمة Retrofit تأخذ معناها من الكلمتين اي يمكن تعريفها كالتالي : *الإصلاح بأثر رجعي* اي اصلاح وتقوية عنصر إنشائي (قائم) بما يحقق متطلبات صادرة في كود لاحق . ونظرا لعدم وجود مصطلح عربي او مفردة متفق عليها أو صادرة عن مرجع لغوي معتمد (حسب معرفتي) ويعطي نفس المعنى لذلك استخدمت مصطلح (الترميم الرجعي) وأرجو ان يكون اختياراً موفقّاً.
هذا الكتاب الصادر حديثاً بمشاركة مجموعة من المؤلفين الخبراء في موضوع الترميم الرجعي الزلزالي للابنية . هذا الكتاب يتفرد بمجموعة من الخصائص كما يلي:

The book is example-based and hence further helps readers to identify and-*
understand the problems regarding seismic retrofit of structures
It deals with real retrofitting projects in all the examples, and is full of-**
images and construction details
The book covers a broad range of structures from nonengineered houses to-***
frame buildings
It contains various retrofitting techniques through the examples, and in some-****
cases their performance is compared
ارجو ان يكون مفيدا في هذا المجال المهم.





__





Library Genesis: Mohammad Yekrangnia - Advanced Design Examples of Seismic Retrofit of Structures


Library Genesis is a scientific community targeting collection of books on natural science disciplines and engineering.



libgen.is


----------



## امين الزريقي (22 أكتوبر 2021)

كتيب في ترميم المباني صادر عن شركة المقاولون العرب
ولا شك انه يعكس خبرات متميزة


----------



## امين الزريقي (4 نوفمبر 2021)

Rehabilitation of the Grey Nuns Building Complex

إعادة تأهيل مبنى مجمع الراهبات (الرمادية) في جامعة كونكورديا الكندية.

المرفق عبارة عن عمل اكاديمي مشترك يهدف الى دراسة وتصميم الاعمال الخاصة بإعادة تأهيل مبنى جامعي . المبنى ذو قيمة تاريخية حيث يعود انشاؤه الى 150 عاما تقريباً لذلك فان الاعمال المقترحة ينبغي ان تغطي الكثير من الاهداف التي اجتهد معدو البحث لتحقيقها كما يشمل هذا البحث اعادة تصميم بعض الانشاءات الجديدة .


----------



## امين الزريقي (7 نوفمبر 2021)

Temporary Arrangements- Rehabilitation of Bridges

اجراءات يتم اتخاذها- اعمال مؤقتة يتم انشاؤها بهدف تحقيق وتنفيذ اعمال ترميم واصلاح جسور متنوعة.
احد المصطلحات الواردة crib , هذه الكلمة لها معان كثيرة لكن المقصود فيها ما يمكن تفسيره بالركائز المؤقتة حسب الصور المبينة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (13 نوفمبر 2021)

البيئة البحرية هي أخطر ظروف التعرض للهياكل الخرسانية المسلحة بسبب وجود الرطوبة والكلوريدات والكبريتات. تتعرض المنشآت الساحلية والبحرية لتدهور مرتبط بالزمن بسبب الهجوم الكيميائي وتآكل الحديد. تظهر عناصر أرصفة الموانيء الخرسانية تدهورًا سريعًا بسبب التأثيرات المشتركة للتآكل والتآكل والتغيرات في درجة الحرارة ومحتوى الرطوبة. تعد صيانة الأرصفة الخرسانية مصدر قلق كبير لسلطات الموانئ والمرافئ في كل من البلدان النامية والمتقدمة على السواء.

تستعرض هذه الورقة آليات التدهور المحتملة ، وتقنيات الفحص وطرق الترميم المستخدمة للأرصفة الخرسانية. يمكن تقسيم طرق الترميم إلى أربع فئات ، وهي الإصلاح التقليدي والحماية الكاثودية والتخلص من الكلوريد واستخدام الطلاءات الواقية.

تم عرض مزايا وعيوب هذه الطرق. تحتاج استراتيجية الاصلاح إلى تغطية قضايا مثل
(اولاً) ما إذا كانت هناك حاجة إلى استراتيجية قصيرة الأجل أو طويلة الأجل للترميم.
(ثانياً) مزايا وقيود طرق الترميم .
(ثالتاً) إجراءات وتقنيات الترميم .
(رابعاً) معايير الحماية الناجحة لخرسانة الأرصفة . 
(خامساً) مقارنة التكلفة الأولية والتكلفة الجارية.


----------



## امين الزريقي (12 ديسمبر 2021)

اطالة العمر الافتراضي للمنشآت الخرسانية 

هذا الكتاب الدليل يشرح موضوع اطالة العمر الافتراضي للمنشآت عن طريق اجراء عمليات اصلاح مدروسة بعد اجراء عملية تقييم من حيث مظاهر الشروخ والتآكل في الخرسانة والحديد مع وضع الطرق المناسبة لأعمال الاصلاح بعد دراسة الخيارات الممكنة. الكتاب مع ملحقاته (المرفق الثالث) توفر مرجعا مهما في هذا المجال.

Extending the virtual life span of concrete structures


----------



## امين الزريقي (15 ديسمبر 2021)

Bridge Repair by External Prestress: The Gibe Crossing in Ethiopia
اصلاح جسر بسبق الاجهاد الخارجي

بحث للاثة من الاكاديميين الطليان حول اصلاح احد الجسور الخرسانية في اثيوبيا قبل بضعة سنين باستخدام اسلوب سبق الاجهاد prestress بتطبيق اسلوب الاجهاد الخارجي. تتم العملية بشد لاحق لمجموعة من الكوابل الفولاذية فائقة القوة التي تركب من الخارج فيرتد إجهاد الشد هذا كقوة ضاغطة على المقاطع الخرسانية مما يؤدي الى اقفال الشقوق في الخرسانة ويحسن من أدائها حيث تعمل هذه القوة الضاغطة كحمل موازن يؤثر باتجاه معاكس للاحمال الواقعة على الجسر (الكوبري). تعتبر هذه الطريقة من الطرق التي زادت انتشاراً في السنين الأخيرة و المستخدمة في اصلاح المنشآت الخرسانية المتضررة وتقوية المنشآت الاخرى التي وُجد فيها اوجه نقص وقد ابدت هذه الطريقة نتائج فعالة .


----------



## mecheil.edwar (16 ديسمبر 2021)

امين الزريقي قال:


> Bridge Repair by External Prestress: The Gibe Crossing in Ethiopia
> اصلاح جسر بسبق الاجهاد الخارجي
> 
> بحث للاثة من الاكاديميين الطليان حول اصلاح احد الجسور الخرسانية في اثيوبيا قبل بضعة سنين باستخدام اسلوب سبق الاجهاد prestress بتطبيق اسلوب الاجهاد الخارجي. تتم العملية بشد لاحق لمجموعة من الكوابل الفولاذية فائقة الشد التي تركب من الخارج فيرتد إجهاد الشد هذا كقوة ضاغطة على المقاطع الخرسانية مما يؤدي الى اقفال الشقوق في الخرسانة ويحسن من أدائها حيث تعمل هذه القوة الضاغطة كحمل موازن يؤثر باتجاه معاكس للاحمال الواقعة على الجسر (الكوبري). تعتبر هذه الطريقة من الطرق الحديثة للغاية المستخدمة في اصلاح المنشآت الخرسانية المتضررة والتي ابدت نتائج فعالة .


دراسة رائعة... بارك الله فيك مهندس أمين علي كل ما تقدمه لأسرة الملتقي...
الجميل في هذه الدراسة هو كيفية تثبيت كابلات البوست تنشن من خارج الكمرة الخرسانية عن طريق تثبيت بليت معدني بالكمرة الخرسانية وعن طريق هذا البليت يتم تثبيت الكابلات ومنها يتم نقل قوة ال post tension cables إلي الكمرة الخرسانية...
فكرة رائعة جدا...
تقبل خالص شكري مهندسنا القدير أمين...


----------



## امين الزريقي (3 يناير 2022)

دراسة تدهور الحالة الانشائيةللعناصر الخرسانية في مبنى في الكويت بعد عشرين عاما من انشائه. Concrete Deterioration of a 20 year old building


----------



## امين الزريقي (8 يناير 2022)

REHABILITATION AND RETROFIT OF A DETERIORATED GUYED TOWER FLARE STACK
ترميم واصلاح رجعي لبرج مدخنة ذات شعلة مكتف بالكوابل 

دراسة تشرح اعمال الترميم والتقوية الانشائية (بالاثر الرجعي) لبرج معدني في ولاية البرتا الكندية. تشرح هذه الدراسة اعمال الاصلاح والتقوية الانشائية التي تم من خلالها استبدال القاعدة الخرسانية المتهالكة للبرج الذي يبلغ ارتفاعه حوالي 48 مترا والمدعم بالكوابل المشدودة الى الارض عند مستويين بإطار من الحديد الصلب ( الفولاذ) محمول على عدد من الخوازيق . وبعد اجراء مجموعة من الفحوصات غير المتلفة تبين سوء الحالة الانشائية لانبوب المدخنة نفسها الذي كان يعاني من حالة تدهور شديد وبالتالي يحتاج الى عملية تقوية وتعزيز. الدراسة لباحثين مصري وكندي ونشرت في دورية صادرة عن جامعة عين شمس.


----------



## امين الزريقي (26 يناير 2022)

Retrofitting of Bridge Piers Against The Scour Damage- Case Study​الاصلاح الرجعي (التحديث التعديلي) لدعامات جسر (كوبري) تعرض لاضرار النحر (حالة دراسية)​​​.​
دراسة تشرح اعمال الاصلاح والتقوية التي اجريت لدعامات احد الجسور في ماليزيا تضررت بسبب النحر وهذه مشكلة ناتجة عن قصور في اخذ تأثير النحر SCOUR على البنية التحتية للجسر في مرحلة التصميم.

هذا الجسر مكون من خمسة بحور وهو من الخرسانة المسلحة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (26 يناير 2022)

*Seismic Retrofitting of an Existing Steel Railway Bridge by Fluid Viscous Dampers

ورقة بحثية لباحثين من الهند حول استخدام مخمدات السوائل اللزجة في تحسين أداء احد جسور السكك الحديدية في الهند عن طريق اجراء عملية التحديث التعديلي.

Abstract: *There are over a lakh of bridges in the Indian Railways, many of which have become seismically deficient, either through aging or due to inadequate seismic
design considerations. The extensive damage of bridges all over the world in recent earthquakes has propelled significant advancement in earthquake protection and retrofitting
of bridges. Amongst various passive control systems that are reliable as well as cost-effective, Fluid Viscous Dampers (FVDs) are proving to be successful in bridge vibration control. Orificed FVDs, commercially available as Taylor Devices, have already been successfully installed in
several bridges worldwide. However, there has been no such application or study related to Indian railway bridges. In this paper, an existing thirty years’ old railway bridge in Jharkhand, India, has been analyzed in SAP2000v14 considering reduced stiffness and found deficient when subjected to spectrum-compatible accelerograms. Subsequent retrofitting of the bridge superstructure with FVDs has been carried out and the results indicate substantial reductions in the responses of the bridge deck.

*خلاصة البحث*:
هناك ما يزيد عن مائة الف من جسور السكك الحديدية في الهند ، الكثير منها يعاني من قصور زلزالي، إما بسبب قِدَمها أو بسبب عدم كفاية معايير التصميم الزلزالي. لقد دفعت الأضرار الجسيمة التي لحقت بالجسورحول العالم بسبب الزلازل الأخيرة الى التقدم في وسائل الحماية من الزلازل والى عمليات التعديل التحديثي retrofitting لهذه الجسور. لقد كانت مخمدات السوائل اللزجة من بين أكثر أنظمة التحكم السلبية الموثوقة والفعالة من حيث الكلفة التي اثبتت نجاحها في ضبط اهتزازات الجسور التي زُوّدَت بها.
لقد تم بالفعل تركيب هذه المخمدات المتاحة تجاريا تحت مسمى أجهزة تايلور Taylor Devices في عديد من الجسور بنجاح في جميع أنحاء العالم. ومع ذلك ، لم يكن هناك مثل هذا التطبيق أو الدراسة المتعلقة بهذه المخمدات في جسور السكك الحديدية الهندية.
في هذه الورقة ، تم تحليل جسر للسكك الحديدية عمره ثلاثون عامًا في منطقة Jharkhand في الهند ، باستخدام برنامج SAP2000v14 مع الاخذ بالاعتبار جساءةً منخفضة لهذا الجسر وقد وجد الجسر قاصراً عند التعرض لمخططات التسريع ذات الطيف المتوافق. 
تم تنفيذ تعديل تحديثي retrofitting للبنية الفوقية للجسر باستخدام هذه المخمدات وقد اشارت النتائج الى انخفاض كبير في استجابات responses دِكَّة الجسر bridge deck.
لقد تم بالفعل تركيب هذه المخمدات التاحة تجاريا تحت مسمى أجهزة تايلور Taylor Devices في عديد من الجسور بنجاح في جميع أنحاء العالم. ومع ذلك ، لم يكن هناك مثل هذا التطبيق أو الدراسة المتعلقة بهذه المخمدات في جسور السكك الحديدية الهندية.
في هذه الورقة ، تم تحليل جسر للسكك الحديدية عمره ثلاثون عامًا في منطقة Jharkhand في الهند ، باستخدام برنامج SAP2000v14 مع الاخذ بالاعتبار جساءةً منخفضة وقد وجد الجسر قاصراً عند التعرض لمخططات التسريع ذات الطيف المتوافق. 
تم تنفيذ تعديل تحديثي retrofitting للبنية الفوقية للجسر باستخدام هذه المخمدات وقد اشارت النتائج الى انخفاض كبير في استجابات responses دِكَّة الجسر bridge deck.


----------



## امين الزريقي (4 فبراير 2022)

Bridge Replacement Cost Analysis
دراسة حول كلفة استبدال الجسور (الكباري) - بإعادة الانشاء - يمكن تقدير تلك القيمة كنسبة متعلقة بمساحة البنية العلوية للجسر المعني . اجريت الدراسة في الهند ولكن يمكن الاستفادة منها مع بعض التحوير لتناسب الظروف في البلدان الاخرى.


----------



## امين الزريقي (18 فبراير 2022)

Comparative Study for Strengthening Techniques of RC Beams Using Concrete Jackets and Steel 
Plates Gaza University

اطروحة جامعية بعنوان : دراسة مقارنة لاساليب تقوية الجيزان (الكمرات) الخرسانية باستخدام القمصان الخرسانية او الصفائح المعدنية...


----------



## امين الزريقي (25 فبراير 2022)

FUNDAMENTALS OF BRIDGE MAINTENANCE AND INSPECTION
هذا دليل ارشادي من دائرة النقل في ولاية نيويورك حول اعمال الفحص والتفتيش بغرض اجراء اعمال الصيانة للجسور . يمكن تجميع الكتاب مرة ثانية بواسطة برنامج الادوبي كما تعلمون بالطبع.


----------



## امين الزريقي (12 مارس 2022)

Repair and Rehabilitation of Dams -Case Studies
هذا الكتاب يبحث في طرق اصلاح وترميم السدود من خلال حالات معينة تمت دراستها بشكل معمق.

الكتاب مجزأ لامكانية الرفع على موقع المنتدى ويمكن تجميع الاجزاء معاً بواسطة برنامج الادوبي.


----------



## امين الزريقي (17 مارس 2022)

دليل اصلاح الجسور BRIDGE REPAIR MANUAL
هذا الدليل صادر عن هيئة التعاون الدولية اليابانية JICA وهي الهيئة التي تدير المساعدات اليابانية المقدمة الى دول العالم الثالث. وهي تحاول نقل التجربة اليابانية في مجال إصلاح وتقوية الجسور وتتمتع اليابان إجمالا بتجربة قوية في هذا المجال نظرا لكثرة الاعمال من هذا النوع والتي تمت في اليابان نتيجة للاضرار التي حصلت في الجسور بفعل الزلازل المتكررة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (4 أبريل 2022)

ترميم المنشآت الخرسانية -- مشروع بحثي لمهندسٍ من اليمن .


----------



## امين الزريقي (6 أبريل 2022)

*Three Story Library Building in Karachi: A Case Study of Seismic Assessment and Retrofit Design *


Summary
This case study building is a library building located on a university campus in Karachi. It is a
reinforced concrete framed building initially consisting of two floors with beam-slab framing system.
Later on, a small extension was built on the front of the building’s ground floor, and separated from original building by expansion joints. Recently, a new floor and a detached external emergency exit stair case at rear of the building have been added. The building was constructed before the 2005 Kashmir Earthquake. Project participants selected this building as a case study because it has several seismic vulnerabilities common to low-rise buildings in Karachi: a weak story created by open working area at the ground floor, an eccentrically located stair case, a heavy rooftop water tank, and heavy, stiff unreinforced masonry infill walls that were not considered during the structural design of the building 
The case study team assessed the building’s potential seismic vulnerabilities using the US
Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA) Pre standard 310 Tier 1 Checklist modified for Pakistan conditions, as well as the American Society of Civil Engineers (ASCE) Standard 31 Tier 2 and 3 analyses and acceptance and modeling criteria from ASCE 41. The building was found to be inadequate for Seismic Zone 4 and requires retrofitting to increase the stiffness and stability of the building
The team examined several retrofit schemes consisting of combinations of reinforced infill panels and column jacketing, and selected a retrofit solution consisting solely of reinforced infill panels​


----------



## امين الزريقي (18 أبريل 2022)

*Assessment and Rehabilitation of Existing Structures in Jordan
تقييم حالة المنشآت الموجودة في الاردن وعمليات الاصلاح(المقترحة).*


----------



## امين الزريقي (5 مايو 2022)

اصلاح وتقوية جسور قائمة في الهند تعرضت لاضرار وتلفيات في اجزاء عديدة شملت تغيير المساند والمخدات واصلاحات متنوعة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (8 مايو 2022)

*Punching Shear Strengthening at the New Station Square in Berne, Switzerland*​
*تقوية البلاطات الفطرية لمقاومة القص الثاقب بزراعة تسليح باشكال عدة كما هو مشروح ومصور في هذا البحث.*
تم انشاء مبنى ميدان المحطة في مدينة برن ، سويسرا ،الظاهرة في الشكل 4.1 ، بين عامي 1971 و 1973 وأعيد تنظيمها وإعادة تأهيلها في عام 2007. العنصر الرئيسي هو ممر تحت الارض ومركز تسوق بمساحة 7500 م 2. السقف عبارة عن بلاطة خرسانية مسلحة بسمك 600 مم وتستند بشكل أساسيعلى أعمدة فولاذية. أمام مبنى المحطة ، يعبر الميدان طريق رئيسي بالمدينة والعديد من خطوط الترام وخطوط الحافلات. يبلغ طول الممر الجوفي حوالي 134 م وعرضه من 42 إلى 61 م وطوله 54 م وعرضه 16 م إلى الغرب. ارتفاع سقف الممر الصافي حوالي 3.50 م. توجد عدة سلالم ومصاعد تتيح الوصول إلى هذا الممر الواقع تحت الأرض.

وجد 81 عمودًا في المجمل، موزعة في شبكية 8.5 م × 9.00 م. الأعمدة عبارة عن أنابيب فولاذية بقطر خارجي 368 مم وسمك 35 مم. تتكون بعض الأعمدة من مقاطع فولاذية أخرى أو من الخرسانة المسلحة المصبوبة في المكان. الحافة الخارجية للبلاطة الخرسانية مستندة على جدران خرسانية مسلحة بواسطة مخدات الاستومرية من النيوبرين. البلاطة مقسم إلى خمسة عناصر. تم التصميم الأولي حسب كودات البناء السويسرية السابقة SIA 160 (1970) و SIA 162 (1968). يتكون نموذج الحمل لحركة المرور من أحمال ذات محورين تبلغ حوالي 200 كيلو نيوتن لكل منهما وحمل موزع بانتظام يبلغ حوالي 5 كيلو نيوتن / م 2 بما في ذلك العامل الديناميكي. 

ظهرت مجموعة من الاعراض (المرضية) على البلاطة و التي أدت الى قرار اجراء اعمال الاصلاح والتقويات بعد دراسة وتقييم الحالة السائدة في المبنى والتي تقرر تبعا اليها الضرورة الملحة للاصاح والتقوية. تفاصيل عمليات الاصلاح مشروحة في متن ادراسة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (13 مايو 2022)

Experimental and Analytical Study of Strengthening Reinforced Concrete Beams with Openings
دراسة مخبرية (تجريبية) و تحليلية لتقوية جائز (كمرة) خرسانة مسلحة بفتحات
هذه الدراسة لثلاثة من البحاثة المصريين تعرض نتائج دراسة تجريبية تحليلية لتقوية جائز (كمرة) من الخرسانة المسلحة يوجد به فتحات في الجذع (Web).


----------



## امين الزريقي (22 مايو 2022)

Rehabilitation of the Kumho Group
Seoul Headquarters, Korea

تقرير دراسة الحالة لترميم مبنى الادارة العليا لاحدى الشركات في سيول كوريا


----------



## امين الزريقي (1 يونيو 2022)

تقنيات القمصان الخرسانية لاغراض التقوية
jacketing techniques for retrofitting


----------



## امين الزريقي (11 يونيو 2022)

Assiut Barrage, to rehabilitate or to rebuild

هذه خلاصة دراسة اجريت على قناطر اسيوط في مصر من قبل مكتب استشاري الماني عام 2006 لتقرير ايهما افضل انشاء قناطر جديدة على النهر ام اجراء عملية ترميم وإصلاح شامل للقناطر القائمة, والتي اكتمل بناؤها بداية القرن العشرين (1898-1902). 
الجواب في الدراسة المرفقة.


----------



## امين الزريقي (30 يونيو 2022)

من المكتبة الهندسية السورية هذا البحثان التاليان:
*الكشف على المباني والمنشآت القائمة ومراقبتها وتعيين أسباب التصدعات والأضرار فيها.
اصلاح المباني القائمة المتضررة* 


للدكتور احمد الحسن .


----------



## امين الزريقي (2 يوليو 2022)

الترميم الرجعي الزلزالي _ التعلم من العمارة المحلية

Seismic Retrofitting - Learning from Vernacular Architecture






Library Genesis: Correia, Mariana; Lourenc̦o, Paulo B.; Varum, Humberto - Seismic Retrofitting: Learning from Vernacular Architecture


Library Genesis is a scientific community targeting collection of books on natural science disciplines and engineering.



libgen.is


----------



## امين الزريقي (10 يوليو 2022)

دراسة وتحليل اسباب انهيارات المباني










Building Failures - Diagnosis and avoidance.pdf | Powered by Box







app.box.com


----------



## امين الزريقي (10 يوليو 2022)

إصلاح, حماية المنشآت الخرسانية و منعها من الدَّلف (تسرب المياه) .
كتاب قيم في هذا الموضوع .









Repair, Protection and Waterproofing of Concrete Structures.pdf | Powered by Box







app.box.com


----------



## امين الزريقي (13 يوليو 2022)

*استخدام البولمرات المسلحة بالالياف الزجاجية لتدعيم المنشآت الخرسانية *
محاضرة قيمة للدكتور محمد كرامة بدورة الاستاذ بجامعة دمشق


----------



## امين الزريقي (5 أغسطس 2022)

Seismic Assessment and Retrofit of Reinforced Concrete Columns


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 أغسطس 2022)

دليل أعمال الصيانة للمناهل وغرف التفتيش.


----------



## امين الزريقي (16 أغسطس 2022)

Roadway Rehabilitation

الطرق كذلك لها من أعمال الإصلاح والصيانة نصيب وفير 

وثائق مناقصة لإصلاح وترميم أعمال الطريق
يحتوي على مواصفات الاعمال وشرح لطبيعتها مع رسومات تصميمية للأعمال المطلوبة
موقع الاعمال جزيرة هاواي
الملف مقسم الى خمسة أجزاء لإمكانية الرفع على الموقع.


----------



## امين الزريقي (20 أغسطس 2022)

محاضرات جامعية في ترميم وتقوية المنشآت - من أحد المعاهد الهندية
Rehabilitation & Retrofitting of Structures Lecture Notes India

يمكن إعادة جمع الملفين في ملف واحد.


----------



## امين الزريقي (30 أغسطس 2022)

Techniques for Concrete Removal and Bar Cleaning on Bridge Rehabilitation Projects
تقنيات إزالة الخرسانة التالفة وتنظيف حديد التسليح في مشاريع إصلاح الجسور

كتاب (خلاصة بحث) في هذا المجال صادر عن هيئة هندسية أمريكية .


----------



## امين الزريقي (4 سبتمبر 2022)

REPAIR METHOD USING CFRP FOR CORRODED STEEL GIRDER ENDS


----------



## امين الزريقي (6 سبتمبر 2022)

SEISMIC ANALYSIS AND RETROFITTING OF R.C.C STRUCTURE

عندما تجد في العنوان .R.C.C فهذا يعني ان الهند هي مصدر المطبوعة. الخرسانة الاسمنتية المسلحة Reinforced Cement Concrete.


----------



## امين الزريقي (21 سبتمبر 2022)

امثلة تصميمية متقدمة للترميم الزلزالي الراجع للمنشآت SEISMIC RETROFITTING OF STRUCTURES

​Advanced design Examples






Z-Library single sign on


Z-Library single sign on | Z-Library. Download books for free. Find books




b-ok.asia


----------



## امين الزريقي (6 أكتوبر 2022)

في المرفقات ورقة بحثية حول:
استخدام الياف الكربون (عالي القوة) للتقوية الراجعة retrofit للمنشآت والجسور الفولاذية .
High modulus carbon fiber materials for retrofit of steel structures and bridges


----------



## امين الزريقي (26 أكتوبر 2022)

التقرير المرفق موجه لعملية إزالة الخرسانة جزئياً (الأجزاء التالفة) من أسطح الجسور (الكباري) ومن الأجزاء الاخرى من منشآت الجسور. وهو مُعَدُّ ليكون دليلاً عمليّاً لموظفي الوكالات الحكومية وأجهزة المقاولين الفنية العاملين في مجالات صيانة وإصلاح الجسور الذين يواجهون تحدي استخدام تقنيات ملائمة في إزالة الخرسانة وتنظيف قضبان التسليح في مشاريع إصلاح الجسور. ان مهام الإزالة المطلوبة قد تم تصنيفها حسب الطرق المستخدمة في تحديد مساحة الإزالة , حجم وموقع وعمق منطقة الإزالة .

The report addresses the partial removal of concrete from decks and other parts of bridge
structures. It is intended as a practical guide for state highway agency and contractor
personnel who face the challenge of using new and appropriate technologies for concrete
removal and bar cleaning on bridge rehabilitation projects. The required removal tasks are
classified in terms of the method used to identify the removal area, the size and location of
.the removal area and the depth of removal​


----------



## امين الزريقي (11 نوفمبر 2022)

حلول التقوية لمبنى متعدد الطوابق (الأدوار) من الخرسانة سابقة الصب PRECAST باستخدام منتجات البوليمر المقواة بالألياف FRP . نظام المبنى الانشائي يعتمد على الالواح الواسعة من الخرسانة المسلحة سابقة الصب Precast Reinforced Concrete Large Panel (PRCLP) structural system والتي تحوي فتحات كبيرة.

بقي أنْ نقول أنّ المبنى واقع في رومانيا وفي منطقة نشطة زلزالية والورقة المرفقة تشرح عملية التقوية التي تمت.


----------



## امين الزريقي (25 نوفمبر 2022)

CULVERT REPAIR PRACTICES MANUAL
دليل الخبرات في اصلاح العبارات
صادر عن إدارة الطرق الاتحادية في الولايات المتحدة

الكتاب قُسِّم الى ثلاثة أجزاء حتى لا تتجاوز الحجم المسموح به هنا وبالطبع يمكن إعادة تجميعها في كتاب واحد


----------



## امين الزريقي (30 ديسمبر 2022)

Seismic Retrofit for Reinforced Concrete
Building Structures​
كتاب يشرح أهمية اجراء التعديلات الانشائية -اضافة لحسن الاختيار في طريقة التعديل - للأبنية المنشأة حسب كودات لم تكن فيها الاعتبارات الزلزالية كافية وذلك لجعلها قوية بما يكفي لضمان ملاءمتها في حال حدوث زلازل.


----------

